# Yihemen Quan



## driftingboat (Apr 11, 2008)

I am trying to learn more about the roots of Shorinji Kempo.  While in China, Kaiso studied Northern Shaolin Yihemen Quan (Giwamonken in Jap.).  I've also seen names like Quan-ta and Byahuren-monken Kenpo mentioned.

Are any of these styles still being practiced?  I know veyr little of Chinese martial arts, so any information/links/sources are greatly appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 11, 2008)

I have not heard of it but possibly someone else here has.

Would you happen to have the Chinese characters for it? If not would you have the Japanese characters? That might make finding out more about it easier

EDIT

Just thought og this

There is a Chang Hu Xin Yi Men Quan that is Shaolin - Are you sure it is Yi He Men Quan and not *Yi Men Quan*


----------



## pstarr (Apr 12, 2008)

My understanding is that the founder, Sho Doshin, visited the Shao-lin Temple and modelled much of his art after the postures illustrated on the frescoes that adorn the main hall...


----------



## driftingboat (Apr 13, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> I have not heard of it but possibly someone else here has.
> 
> Would you happen to have the Chinese characters for it? If not would you have the Japanese characters? That might make finding out more about it easier
> 
> There is a Chang Hu Xin Yi Men Quan that is Shaolin - Are you sure it is Yi He Men Quan and not *Yi Men Quan*


 
I will try to find the Chinese/Japanese characters for the names. Thank you for the Youtube link. I am going to email the author.


----------



## Colin_Linz (Apr 25, 2008)

The link below might help.

http://seiho.blogspot.com/2008/03/shaolin-temple-21st-successor.html

The following is a quote from another discussion. I can&#8217;t verify it&#8217;s accuracy, but in Doshin So&#8217;s book he talks about some of the aspects of this discussion


> Hello there. Here you are some answers:
> 
> - Apparently Wen Taizong was over sixty years when So Doshin met him. He was born in Deng Feng Xian region of Henan province, but we don´t know when and where he died. Wen was a Shaolin monk, but he left the temple in 1912, and then he joined Gelaohui (Elder Brothers Society). There he became the disciple of Huang Longbo, the 19th Grand Master of the Qinzi school of the Shaolin Yihemen Quan.
> - We know almost nothing about Huang Longbo, but apparently he didn&#8217;t study in Shaolin. When Wen met him after 1912, Huang was over seventy and he lived in Xizhimen Gate of Beijing.
> ...


----------

